# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Get the first row of query (Sybase)

## geossl

Dear All,
  What is the SQL syntax to get the first row of a query in Sybase ASE? Something likes in SQL Server 2000 :

  SELECT TOP 1 Name
  FROM User


Thanks.

----------


## mramsey

SET ROWCOUNT 1
SELECT Name FROM dbo.User

Hope this helps  :Big Grin:

----------


## mramsey

sorry forgot to add...Rowcount will be set at the SESSION level so to remove execute a 'SET ROWCOUNT 0' statement.  :Smilie:

----------

